# Any breeders in the Hudson Valley Area or New York?



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I live in The Hudson Valley and know that you can contact The Hudson Valley
Golden Retriever Club. They have a puppy referral coordinator who can give you a 
list of breeders in the area. Good Luck . If you need more assistance send me a PM
and I will ask my breeder if she knows of any litters due in the summer. Good Luck


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@newyorkgoldengirl

I'm a transplanted New York Golden Girl in IL. What are you looking for in a puppy/dog?
Companion, performance events, therapy?????


----------



## newyorkgoldengirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks and I'm looking for therapy


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can contact the Northeastern New York Golden Retriever Club.

LINK :
*http://nenygrclub.info/index.asp?ID=7*

You'll see puppy referral info right on the home page. It's a great club, members are mostly in the Albany NY and surrounding area.

Good luck with your search


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@newyorgoldengirl

Definitely contact the local Golden Retriever Club.

I would highly recommend Gaylan's Goldens. Review her website and then contact her.
She breeds for working homes, that can include homes that will do serious therapy work.
It will depend on the breeding and the puppies in the litter but she will be able to make the right match. You will need to fill out a lengthy application and will need to have a phone interview etc.

I have a Gaylan's puppy that just turned 7 months and she's awesome. When she was matched with me it was to do performance events and to do therapy work. Since she was 8.5 weeks old I have taken her everywhere with me and she has been great with kids etc. She has a perfect on/off switch. A lot has to do with the way litters are raised.
So don't rule out performance breeders.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> I live in The Hudson Valley and know that you can contact The Hudson Valley
> Golden Retriever Club. They have a puppy referral coordinator who can give you a
> list of breeders in the area. Good Luck . If you need more assistance send me a PM
> and I will ask my breeder if she knows of any litters due in the summer. Good Luck


I second this advice. The HVGRC has several wonderful, small scale breeders who are members. You can go straight to their puppy referral page for more info on how to use them as a clearinghouse for potential breeders. The referral alone doesn't automatically mean the breeder is excellent, but it'll help you avoid a huge number of the bad breeders.


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want a great dog and want to deal with a great person/breeder...contact Elizabeth Painting (Painting Goldens) near Rochester. I am getting a puppy in 2 weeks after exhaustive research and inquiries. You will thank me. She has another litter planned for the summer.


----------



## newyorkgoldengirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! Will look into it


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

You won't be sorry...


----------



## newyorkgoldengirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Forgot to update but we found a breeder! The puppies are supposed to be born this week!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck and have alot of fun with the new baby


----------



## AliceNY (May 24, 2013)

Good luck! I have been searching for a while now, with no success. Do you have any recommendations for a breeder in the area who may have puppies in the next few months?


----------



## Bibaf (Jan 6, 2018)

Dear Sheldon’s mom,
I saw your post of few years ago and wonder if you may be able to help me. I live in Westchester and I am interesting in purchasing a golden retriever from a reputable breeder. I never had a golden retriever before , I am not in a hurry either .....I wonder if you please be so kind as to let me know any referrals and info I should know. Thank you so very much in advance in your attention in this matter. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

Happy New Year 

Barbara


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bibaf said:


> Dear Sheldon’s mom,
> I saw your post of few years ago and wonder if you may be able to help me. I live in Westchester and I am interesting in purchasing a golden retriever from a reputable breeder. I never had a golden retriever before , I am not in a hurry either .....I wonder if you please be so kind as to let me know any referrals and info I should know. Thank you so very much in advance in your attention in this matter. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy New Year
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 

I checked Sheldon's mom's profile, she hasn't been on since Sept. 

I did a search for Breeders in NY, there are lots of threads that come up. Just use the forum's search feature, it's located on the upper right of each page on the Forum. 

You may want to start a thread of your own, indicate what areas you are looking for a breeder in, what type of dog you are looking for, etc. 

Also here is the Puppy referral for NY from the GRCA-

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/grca-puppy-referral/

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/


NEW YORK

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club of the Southern Tier – Vestal NY13850
GRC of Central New York – Syracuse NY 13201
GRC of Western New York – Batavia NY 14020
Hudson Valley GRC – Brewster, NY 10509
Long Island Golden Retriever Club – Central Islip NY 11722
Northeastern New York Golden Retriever Club – Albany NY 12210


----------



## Cwoods725 (Aug 11, 2018)

I am still looking for a breeders as well. No luck. I live in Northern NJ and I am willing to drive 3 hours.


----------

